# Frankfurt?



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,
My husband has an interview for a job in Frankfurt and neither of us know the city at all. Is it a good place to live and raise kids? 
Are there nice smaller towns or villages nearby that might be better for kids, but still an easy commuting distance?
I'd love any input as we are completely in the dark:confused2:!
Cheers,
Beth


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Fallowing  We are thinking to move Mosel Valey witch is close to Frankfurt . Visited the area and loved it  .


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to travel to Frankfurt frequently and really liked the town. There are quite a few "suburbs" that might suit you for the family, but it depends a bit on precisely where in Frankfurt your husband would be working. Probably best to ask the colleagues to be when the job prospect gets a bit more imminent. The folks I worked with there tended to live south of the city - around and past the airport, though I don't know the names of the towns there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

rodap said:


> Fallowing  We are thinking to move Mosel Valey witch is close to Frankfurt . Visited the area and loved it  .


I am afraid you are mistaken here: It takes 1.5 hrs drive (one way) from Frankfurt to Koblenz, which is the nearest town on the Mosel and start of the Mosel valley. It is not practical to live at Mosel and commute to Frankfurt.


----------

